
What should or shouldnt I do to stop spam on my blog? - karol_zielinski
http://blog.karolzielinski.com/what-should-or-shouldnt-i-do-to-stop-spam-on-my-blog
======
zedwill
You can also install a honeypot. Some text links that your human visitors
don't see but that bots do, and that way trap malicious bots which do not
respect your robots.txt file.

There is an outgoing project: Project HoneyPot, which uses honeypots installed
among their members to detect bots to build a database of malicious bots which
can be consulted by their API or their plugins. They even report if there is
evidence of Spam being sent as a consucuence of the bot visit.

They have plugins for wordpress among others.

<http://www.projecthoneypot.org>

~~~
kakooljay
Are honeypot strategies still effective? They talk about using hidden form
fields here: <http://www.rustylime.com/show_article.php?id=676>

...but they add a disclaimer: "We are no longer using this method as it, after
more than a year of successful use, seems to be beaten regularly now."

------
kakooljay
"4. Stop spam trackbacks.." Don't forget to consider using rel="nofollow"
(which most weblog software marks reader-submitted links by default)...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_in_blogs#nofollow>

